# Where to find Caul Fat?



## chefofthefuture (Aug 11, 2008)

So, I've been spending the past few hours on the internet trying to find a good website that'll sell me Caul Fat. It doesn't seem like many people sell highly perishable foods over the internet.

If it helps, I live in Rhode Island and I'll be in NYC next weekend so if anyone knows of a supplier around those two areas or in between I'm all ears.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm in NYC and I get caul fat at my local butcher shop. If you look around in manhattan and can't find any go to Astoria where the greek butchers are. Greeks are always buying caul fat.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

If you're in Manhattan, try Esposito (Ninth Avenue in the high 30s) or Ottomanelli in the Village.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

NYC, I wouldn't know. 

Elsewhere it's a specialty item that's seldom kept as a matter of course, but is available by special order from a lot of "custom" (as opposed ot supermarket) butchers -- who will have to place their own order on your behalf.

Get off the net and on the phone.

BDL


----------



## rexxar (Jan 22, 2010)

If you have Ranch 99 stores where ya live you can buy it there


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

FYI, Ranch 99 Market is a very good Chinese supermarket chain, wonderful even. It has many locations in California, especially in the SGV; plus a few stores in Nevada Texas, and Washington. 

BDL


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Hooray! While this thread is from earlier this year...I too have joined the ranks looking for caul fat. And I've got a Ranch 99 about 15 minutes away from my house (and I got there a lot as it is).  Thanks for posting!

Here's kind of another more general question about caul fat...

Is it typically sold with nothing added (mainly salt)? I need it to be totally unsalted for my soon to be sister-in-law who can't eat added sodium since her kidneys failed a few years ago...

I haven't had too much experience with caul fat other than using it once in a cooking class to wrap breakfast sausages.



Rexxar said:


> If you have Ranch 99 stores where ya live you can buy it there





boar_d_laze said:


> FYI, Ranch 99 Market is a very good Chinese supermarket chain, wonderful even. It has many locations in California, especially in the SGV; plus a few stores in Nevada Texas, and Washington.
> 
> BDL


----------



## cypgeo (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi, just to let you know go to    mysteak.com   they sell  2.5lbs caul fat for 19.95, you have to order by phone because they are not taking online orders.  Better anyway by phone more secure, hope this helps. All other places are so expensive,  good luck.   Polack married to greek.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Deleete delete delete


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes.  In Asian markets like Ranch 99, caul fat is sold with nothing added.  I don't know what the prices are off hand, but guess that the $8/lb from mysteak.com is pretty close. 

BDL


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

In France you can get it at any butcher shop. Here in Chicago I always have to special order it. Here is something cool I did with caul fat a while back (crazy I know). When I went to buy a whole lamb we were roasting for Easter (Greek) we started roasting it and then about an 2 hours into it we stopped the spit. The butcher had a huge piece of caul fat that was big enough to wrap almost the whole lamb in and that is what we did. It melted into the skin of the lamb during the rest of the roast and was AWESOME!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Does caul fat serve as a suitable substitute when in come to making pate de campagne??  EDIT: I intend to line the terrine with the caul fat.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

boar_d_laze said:


> Yes. In Asian markets like Ranch 99, caul fat is sold with nothing added. I don't know what the prices are off hand, but guess that the $8/lb from mysteak.com is pretty close.
> 
> BDL


It was only a couple of bucks a pound last time I bought at 99 Ranch. It is in the frozen case, right next to the beef pizzle (no joke).


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

kokopuffs said:


> Does caul fat serve as a suitable substitute when in come to making pate de campagne?? EDIT: I intend to line the terrine with the caul fat.


My initial thought is no. One it would take a lot of caul fat to equal the regular pork fat back. But also I think the pork fat back gives more consistent body and structure than the caul fat. Caul fat to me is really mean to wrap lean cuts of meat that it melts as it cooks and adds flavor.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Nicko said:


> My initial thought is no. One it would take a lot of caul fat to equal the regular pork fat back. But also I think the pork fat back gives more consistent body and structure than the caul fat. Caul fat to me is really mean to wrap lean cuts of meat that it melts as it cooks and adds flavor.


Hmmm, it's either in Jane Grigson's or Ruhlman's book that mentions caul to wrap a pate in. I think that I'll try it and get back and I was just wondering if anyone here has tried it in a pate.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Yes yes you can wrap the pate of course. I thought you meant to actually grind it up into the pate. Sorry my mis-understanding.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Nicko said:


> Yes yes you can wrap the pate of course. I thought you meant to actually grind it up into the pate. Sorry my mis-understanding.


Sorry for my vagueness but yes, I meant to use the caul fat to line the terrine.


----------



## naplesfrank3 (Oct 11, 2013)

In SW Florida, supermarket butchers know what caul fat is but cannot get it. Local butchers in town claim that they never heard of it and think I am nuts. Really????


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I've seen online sources (seen only; I know nothing about how good these places are):

http://www.artisanspecialty.com/car...=&shopByPrice=&viewAll=1&customListIds=&venID=

http://www.thebutcherblocklv.com/product.php?productid=16324


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

In Florida Bush Bros. have it. elsewhere high end markets may have it it looks like spider webs.


----------

